# KHSL CBS DMA 130 Broadcating in HD



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

They have started testing and are broadcasting in HD 1080i, plus they are transmitting atop Cohasset Mountain at full power.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> They have started testing and are broadcasting in HD 1080i, plus they are transmitting atop Cohasset Mountain at full power.


This is sool Cool for Redding!! I wish KMVU (fox) and KOBI (nbc). Would get on the ball!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KHSL HD is now full time. They are not going to use Dolby 5.1 any time soon. It was a quick and smooth change.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> KHSL HD is now full time. They are not going to use Dolby 5.1 any time soon. It was a quick and smooth change.


Humm our CBS KTVL does not do 5.1 also??? I wonder how hard is it to do this?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BlackHitachi said:


> Humm our CBS KTVL does not do 5.1 also??? I wonder how hard is it to do this?


KHSL and KNVN are owned by the same company. KNVN just installed and is using Dolby 5.1. They had a few problems in setting it up, but nothing major. I think that it may be the expense of the equipment. The two stations drinking from the same well.


----------

